# Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?

Does it matter what group they are form?


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 1, 2016)

*The very LEAST you could do if you wish to return is be ORIGINAL.
INSTEAD of boosted ideas....
Muslims who refuse to Integrate | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 1, 2016)

i dont know if there is anything to do with them especially if they become citizens,no one can force a citizen to associate with anyone,there are lots of Americans who dont want to have anything to do with anyone if they can help it....as for the ones who dont want to become citizens if they got the boot i sure as hell wont lose any sleep over it....


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Demand that the United States government give $1,000,000 to every German-American for the laws (Sedition Acts) that were used to force German-American assimilation after the World Wars as reparations for taking their language and culture from them.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> 
> Does it matter what group they are form?



If they're a U.S. citizen there is nothing you can do except shun them and let them live in their own community, but even then you can not really deny them the right to do business with you.

My Grandfather spoke Italiano but required all of us to learn the English language so we could assimilate into great American Society. That was then and this is now and we live in a different multi-cultural society that frowns on being American ( WASP society ) and expect us to embrace the multi-cultural society and if not be branded as bigots.

So not much to do except I do enjoy being called a bigot...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey, KKK members refuse to assimilate into this country, should we deport them as well?  

And, to what degree do you have to assimilate?  Do you have to learn English, convert to Christianity and wear cowboy boots, or is simply learning the laws and English enough?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 1, 2016)

We'll do nothing because expecting them to assimilate might hurt their feelings.

All we have to do now is keep an eye on Europe for what the future holds.
.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> 
> Does it matter what group they are form?


I believe people here know that you are referencing Muslims, Dante.  Enough with the games.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> ...


Actually, I am think of my old neighbors who were Jews who had nothing to do with other Americans. I liked them. It did not bother me that they did not feel compelled to assimilate.

note: Hasidim and Sephardi


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> We'll do nothing because expecting them to assimilate might hurt their feelings.
> 
> All we have to do now is keep an eye on Europe for what the future holds.
> .


You want to go after the Jews -- again?

wtf?


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> ...


As a WASP I resent others thinking they can be like my people

LOL


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *The very LEAST you could do if you wish to return is be ORIGINAL.
> INSTEAD of boosted ideas....
> Muslims who refuse to Integrate | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*


please go away. You are not on staff here, so


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Demand that the United States government give $1,000,000 to every German-American for the laws (Sedition Acts) that were used to force German-American assimilation after the World Wars as reparations for taking their language and culture from them.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


_Ben Franklin_ on "Stupid, _Swarthy Germans_"????


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *The very LEAST you could do if you wish to return is be ORIGINAL.
> ...


*Nothing but a hack you are. You VERY LIGHTLY changed a FEW words and took the idea/approach from somebody else.

Is it direct theft? No, but it IS close enough to see it.*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Demand that the United States government give $1,000,000 to every German-American for the laws (Sedition Acts) that were used to force German-American assimilation after the World Wars as reparations for taking their language and culture from them.
> ...








I see... You're a racist towards German-Americans, and their culture, and your true agenda is all based on hypocritical bigotry by showing a feigned concern of another cultures rights.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Nothing but a hack you are.*


please go away. You are not on staff here, so


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


Being of blood of those who settled America in the British Colonies, who fought in the Indian wars and on both sides of the America Revolution, and all other wars after, I can honestly say the founding fathers did not care for what they called "Stupid, _Swarthy Germans_"


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...








Which tells us all we need to know of what you thought of the German-Americans who filled Untied States uniforms in both the World Wars the progressive Democrats started.

Maybe you should add stinky in front of your derogatory about German-Americans since quite a few of them were farmers when they settled in the United States.

You're a fine one to be preaching how others should be accepting of other cultures.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


Me? Derogatory about German Americans? Nope. But the founding fathers were.

Nowhere did Dante say anything derogatory about German Americans. And btw, it was their families, their cousins who killed all those Americans in WWII and WWI


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2016)

Play favorites. Might makes right, Hispanics (wink wink) despise the dominant  Anglo culture, so, because they are the "dominate up and coming immigrant" class, feel free to ignore the preexisting culture and browbeat non believers  with the holier-than-thou poor poor non white diversity card. Nobody is gonna be able to fight back against THAT. So far, that has gotten them far. Does that work for anyone else too? We will soon find out.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...









Nope! We're going to utilize progressive reasoning here and blame it all on the progressive liberal presidents of the day that got those United States soldiers killed in both those World Wars.

Tell me why was the United States involved in either of those wars against Germany?

It wasn't because Germany threw the first punch at the United States like you liberals throw a fit over whenever you talk about other wars.

Of course there's the now confirmed bigotry that you've displayed and have admitted that your ancestors held towards the German people that might have something to do with it.

What next another war on Germany, or perhaps even Europe, if they decide to tell all of your illegal immigrant Muslim friends to go home?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?...




Who, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> .... now and we live in a different multi-cultural society that frowns on being American ....





No it doesn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ...Hispanics (wink wink) despise the dominant ...culture.....






No they don't, bigot.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Play favorites. Might makes right, Hispanics (wink wink) despise the dominant  Anglo culture, so, because they are the "dominate up and coming immigrant" class, feel free to ignore the preexisting culture and browbeat non believers  with the holier-than-thou poor poor non white diversity card. Nobody is gonna be able to fight back against THAT. So far, that has gotten them far. Does that work for anyone else too? We will soon find out.


can we get a translator over here?

Hello? Administration?


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?...
> ...


Immigrants who refuse to assimilate? Do you not see any?


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2016)

The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Nope! We're going to utilize progressive reasoning here and blame it all on the progressive liberal presidents of the day that got those United States soldiers killed in both those World Wars.
> 
> Tell me why was the United States involved in either of those wars against Germany?
> 
> ...


 My ancestors founded this Eden your people have helped turn into a shit hole


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.


So you see NO immigrants who have refused to assimilate?


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.
> ...



No, I haven't but anecdotal evidence isn't very compelling.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...











Not really


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.





Exactly right


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2016)

How do you define "refusal to assimilate"?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. .





Exactly and specifically true


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Nope! We're going to utilize progressive reasoning here and blame it all on the progressive liberal presidents of the day that got those United States soldiers killed in both those World Wars.
> ...







The Native Americans would tell you that this place was already a paradise before your ancestors arrived and that your ancestors, like most politicians throughout history, have broke any contract they've made, have no honor, and are the ones that turned this country into a cesspool.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


So as an example ........... Hasidim Jews assimilate?


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors founded this Eden your people have helped turn into a shit hole
> ...


A paradise for whom? Many of the tribes were as vicious and cruel to each other as all other humans have been. Even Ken Burns' The West has addressed this one. Have you been living in a teepee or a cave? Natives never broke contracts? 

you truly are damaged, but not in the sense you may mistakenly believe


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. .
> ...


really? another myth. what is it with you people?


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You're not a very conceiving Devil's advocate, Dante.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> You're not a very conceiving Devil's advocate, Dante.


You've never been accused of being original, or particularly bright.

check mate


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...





"Paradise"? Yeah, maybe not.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...





Not at all. I see it with my own eyes everyday.


----------



## mdk (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a very conceiving Devil's advocate, Dante.
> ...



You wound me deeply.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Delusional on top of it? So sorry. My sympathies


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

just voted


send the scum packing to their holes....


bye bye


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...








So now  Native Americans and their culture are beneath you also... You really are a piece of work.

So if it isn't Dante and his ancestors way then we're all just a bunch of swarthy ignorant savages.

Does that about sum it up for your beliefs about cultures that don't descend from Dante's great ancestors?

Do you want to reinstate Prima Nocta to establish your dominion?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

mdk said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


See ma? No hands!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

send the jihadists back home


scum


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Some of direct ancestors left the new USA and brought freedom and liberty to what became British Canada, so yes they were people to admire. People with flaws and all that goes with being human


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

skye said:


> send the jihadists back home
> 
> 
> scum


  back at it again?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...







Simply making a point.

Paradise is in the view of the beholder is it not?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Some of direct ancestors left the new USA and brought freedom and liberty to what became British Canada, so yes they were people to admire. People with flaws and all that goes with being human







I'm sure the natives there would say they already had freedom and liberty too.

What makes you think your ancestors the only ones that understand what freedom and liberty are?

Looks like they only know how to make war on other people who've done them so they can murder them for their resources all in the name of freedom and liberty.

Oh wait! How many governments in other foreign nations has your current blood soaked progressive Nobel Champion Of Peace bombed to bring freedom and peace to other sovereign nations in the last seven years... Is it seven or eight now?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Some of direct ancestors left the new USA and brought freedom and liberty to what became British Canada, so yes they were people to admire. People with flaws and all that goes with being human
> ...


you mean those lazy fur trapping French?

btw, your images and videos and smile shit and all is boring. I will ......oh never mind


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





I work with immigrants every day, big mouth. How about you?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...








So the Germans, Native Americans, French, and now how I post don't meet your high standards... You're really racking up the number of groups you and your ancestors despise.

Did your wife get your progressive Dixiecrat robes pressed and cleaned for your meeting tonight?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

channeling Trump


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I used to f()ck at least one a day, and no I was not a Priest.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> channeling Trump







Nope!!!!!

It's all Eagle.

Brought about by progressives like you who cry and scream racism and bigotry at the drop of a hat over the years.

Thanks for playing and showing how progressivism really works.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Idiot! Channeling Trump was a self reference 

gawd, what a bore


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Idiot! Channeling Trump was a self reference
> 
> gawd, what a bore









Yes you are a hypocritical bigoted bore.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...







Imported hand cream doesn't count, big mouth.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

damaged eagle, a below average clown posing as a troll


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


projection? you really are creepy


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





No, big mouth.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> damaged eagle, a below average clown posing as a troll







At least I'm only posing... What does that say about your trolling and IQ?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> No, big mouth.


With 'friends' like you, immigrants need no enemies.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

poor damaged eagle   ..........  a fool in search of an identity


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No, big mouth.
> ...






Crickets.....


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.
> ...


.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You remind me of the type that look at immigrants as victims and are unaware that all that does is cover up your obvious contempt and physical attraction to them. I am sure yous ee many of them as meat. You objectify them in so many ways. You're pathetic


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

I've met people like Unk in my life. I even have a few friends through the years like him. Sad. They do not see themselves for what they often are ............ predators on the people they claim to be ass-isting


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...







Keep your sick little fantasies to yourself, deviant. If you've got nothing more than stupid fabrication, do yourself a favor and STFU.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> poor damaged eagle   ..........  a fool in search of an identity








Actually I've brought you to the standard progressive stance of attacking the poster about his intelligence, like any good progressive would do, because you have no further reasonable argument for the agenda you were attempting to convince everyone was so important thereby revealing your true feelings and nature.

Now what was that you were saying something about my and other posters intelligence? 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Waaaaaaaaaahahahahaha...

hit too close to home for you asswipe?


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkie, the creepy immie troll


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> I've met people like Unk in my life......




Your posting here is proof that you have not.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2016)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





No, deviant.


----------



## Dante (Jan 1, 2016)

Unkie is very defensive tonight. Dante as usual hit a nerve with this imbecile.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 2, 2016)

mdk said:


> The idea that immigrants are not assimilating into American culture is absolute poppycock. One of our greatest strengthens is turning immigrants into burger eating, NFL watching Americans. People have been saying this bullshit since we first started accepting immigrants and it is just as silly now as it was then.





Right on the money. I just got a text (5 minutes ago) from a student who first arrived here from China a year and a half ago starting the 8th grade. Last year she had no idea what the hell American Football was. She texted from visiting relatives in Vancouver to check on what time the Patriot's game is tomorrow.

I work with students from China, Honduras, El Salvador, and Guatemala who have been here less than two years, had no clue about the NFL before then and are now playing high school, jr high, or Pop Warner football. All of them love a good burger, and a few work part-time making pizza and such American fare.  mdk hit the nail on the head, and dante dumbass was wrong as usual.


----------



## Dante (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow! Unke. That is very, very white of you. So friggin' middle class. Cool


----------



## Dante (Jan 2, 2016)

Just keep up those boundaries. You know, positions of authority and students and outside of professional atmosphere contacts. you know?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dante said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll do nothing because expecting them to assimilate might hurt their feelings.
> ...


Da Jooz?  Huh?
.


----------



## Dante (Jan 2, 2016)

assimilate or else "Pink isn't well, he stayed back at the hotel..."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 3, 2016)

Question for the thread....................

We're worrying about those that don't assimilate into this country, and worry that they won't adopt our ideals or way of life, because they are Muslim.

What about the Amish?  They don't assimilate, nor do they follow our laws, because they think their way of life is the right way.

Since Amish don't assimilate, should we kick them out of the country as well?  Remember, they are a branch of Christianity.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2016)

Dante said:


> Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> 
> Does it matter what group they are form?


They don't have to assimilate but their kids will.

And if we see their kids aren't assimilating then we stop importing those kinds of people


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 2, 2016)

You know, I define assimilation as following the rules of the country or society you are in, learning the native language, and having at least a passing understanding of the political situation there as well.

What should we do if people refuse to assimilate?  Well, if they are breaking our laws, they should be treated like any other criminal and put in jail or fined for whatever law they broke.

Criminals also refuse to assimilate in our society, should they be deported as well?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Dante said:


> Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> 
> Does it matter what group they are form?



Treat them like every other European or Asian immigrant.  Immigrants of the past had to learn the language, customs and understand our form of government (laws) in order to survive.  It would be the same of every American who chose to live in a foreign country.  Why should we have exceptions if we are to treat every immigrant with equality without any specialized treatment?


----------



## Ravi (Mar 8, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> We'll do nothing because expecting them to assimilate might hurt their feelings.
> 
> All we have to do now is keep an eye on Europe for what the future holds.
> .


Look at this, cons forgetting that we have the freedom of association.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey, KKK members refuse to assimilate into this country, should we deport them as well?
> 
> And, to what degree do you have to assimilate?  Do you have to learn English, convert to Christianity and wear cowboy boots, or is simply learning the laws and English enough?



There is nothing wrong with accepting another culture and demonstration of faith, provided it doesn't violate any of our laws which would inflict harm to those citizens within our nation's boundaries.  Last thing we would want is to dictate what faith based symbols an individual is allowed to display that's representative of their belief, after all we are meant to be a nation comprised and accepting of many faiths and cultures.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants who refuse to assimilate. What should we do with them?
> ...









These "refuse to assimilate" immigrants don't exist in any larger (tiny) numbers than they ever have.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 8, 2016)

.​
*Pineapple*​
.​


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



That's why we are giving a certain group of immigrants preferred treatment.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...






Who? How?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Do you see Germans, Russians, Italians, Japanese, Iranian, French etc. ever given sweeping legislation to become citizens outside of their obligations to follow Federal Immigrations Laws and policies establish by our government to obtain citizenship?  Do these immigrants above have to learn English over the language of their homeland, in order to successfully make a living for themselves and their family in this country?  Equality means treating every immigrant the same, using the same laws that others must follow.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> ... Do these immigrants above have to learn English ...in order to successfully make a living for themselves and their family in this country? ....




Everyone needs to learn English if they want to succeed in America.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> ...
> Equality means treating every immigrant the same, using the same laws that others must follow.





The laws apply the same for everyone.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Not for those who come here illegally who don't respect or follow our immigration laws.  Should they not go through the same federal  immigration process as every other immigrant who comes here?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...









Yes they should.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > ... Do these immigrants above have to learn English ...in order to successfully make a living for themselves and their family in this country? ....
> ...



What's keeping English from becoming the official language that every immigrant must fluently learn, exactly? Ever seen the signs over in California or listen to the language options linked to federal agencies, such as MVA or unemployment?


----------



## MaryL (Mar 8, 2016)

Jews? Um since when were Jews a threat to anyone but haters assh*les? And, uhhm, other groups, Jews have done a damn fine job of  acclimating. I don't see/hear bilingual announcements in English-Hebrew. It's some other language of Latin derivation.  I don't hear about violent narco smuggler culture JEWISH crime. Anyone? Me neither.  Tilting at the wrong windmill here, gringo.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...





English is still a requirement for naturalization.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Jews? Um since when were Jews a threat to anyone but haters assh*les? And, uhhm, other groups, Jews have done a damn fine job of  acclimating. I don't see/hear bilingual announcements in English-Hebrew. It's some other language of Latin derivation.  I don't hear about violent narco smuggler culture JEWISH crime. Anyone? Me neither.  Tilting at the wrong windmill here, gringo.



I don't see what that has to do with anything.  All I know is if I were a German, Russian, or of some Asian decent trying to come in this country to make it in the United States, I'd be pissed to think I had to make a harder effort and not simply had those conveniences allotted to me.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 8, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Question for the thread....................
> 
> We're worrying about those that don't assimilate into this country, and worry that they won't adopt our ideals or way of life, because they are Muslim.
> 
> ...


Where do you get this notion that Amish don't follow our laws? They most certainly have to follow the States Laws and the Federal Laws, the only thing they have is freedom of religion. So what laws is it you think they don't follow?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 8, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I define assimilation as following the rules of the country or society you are in, learning the native language, and having at least a passing understanding of the political situation there as well.
> 
> What should we do if people refuse to assimilate?  Well, if they are breaking our laws, they should be treated like any other criminal and put in jail or fined for whatever law they broke.
> 
> Criminals also refuse to assimilate in our society, should they be deported as well?



Listen ignorant white dude. An immigrant is never going to assimilate enough to where you people consider them Americans like you.

You'll have to wait for them to have kids. And even their kids will stay connected to their native land. Maybe so will their grandkids. But eventually they will loose that connection to their homeland.

It usually ends when they marry one of your son's or daughters


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Question for the thread....................
> ...



They don't serve in the military, can't be part of a draft, they don't pay into social security, Medicare, or Medicaid,


----------



## MaryL (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Jews? Um since when were Jews a threat to anyone but haters assh*les? And, uhhm, other groups, Jews have done a damn fine job of  acclimating. I don't see/hear bilingual announcements in English-Hebrew. It's some other language of Latin derivation.  I don't hear about violent narco smuggler culture JEWISH crime. Anyone? Me neither.  Tilting at the wrong windmill here, gringo.
> ...


Accents?  Wow, you have really deep grasp of this issue.  Failure  to acclimate...?


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov (Mar 8, 2016)

MaryL said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Actually some do have a failure to acclimate, when we have to give special treatment to one group of immigrants being catered to with phone options offered in their language.  I have a lot more respect for those foreigners who come here to be a citizen and actually learn our language, forcing themselves to adapt to our customs without those certain "privileges" being offered to them.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


There is no requirement to serve in the military, they still had to register for the draft until recently, now they register under the MVS which is recognized by Selective Service. SS is not a requirement, neither is Medicare or Medicaid if they do not receive payroll checks. The other side of that coin is they can not draw upon those services either.

So I'll ask you again, what laws do they not follow?


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 8, 2016)

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> ...


Just because they may come to live here does not mean they want or need to become citizens, they can remain here as Legal Permanent Residents to which there is also no requirement to learn our language. I think everybody respects foreigners who come here as Legal Residents or to become citizens and they attempt to and learn our language and customs, since that is what they will be inundated with for the rest of their time here.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I define assimilation as following the rules of the country or society you are in, learning the native language, and having at least a passing understanding of the political situation there as well.
> ...









Who the fuck do you think you're speaking for, idiot?


----------

